# Rocke Guns - Bubba's Wet Dream



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I am in the market for a .308 rifle, been trying out different rifles and against my better judgement I start shopping for a SCAR 17, I was issued one of those heavy MF'ers and hated the damn thing, but I digress, I came upon some "Deployment Package" ad for a SCAR 17 w/ a 6x ACOG for $7.5K - kind of screwy right away.

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/618395589

The description sounds like it was written by The Wild One, or someone who has forgotten to take their Ritalin, or was pretty intoxicated whenever they concocted this story about these mystery government contract overrun weapons that were "turned into semi-auto":


> FNH SCAR 17H units fire .308 AND 7.62mm and are legally available for civilian sale! New in case UNMARKED CIVILIAN LEGAL contract overruns DO NOT HAVE UNITED STATES PROPERTY NOR ANY GOVERNMENT MARKINGS. EXACTLY AS PER THE PICTURES BUT NO GOVERNMENT MARKINGS! All units with USBP FDE color. Contract specifications list with factory full rail system, weep ports (which we cannot find), new BP slanted charging handle, folding front/rear sights, full length 23 inch upper picatinny rail with three extended side lower rails, two tone collapsible and folding stock with riser comb for SB, Magpul forend grip, FNH flash hider. These were set up for the eval with upgraded interior systems to include the military issue upgraded Geissele trigger and module. Includes single point SIGARMS sling. The Government's need for a magnified, self-luminous tactical sight that enhances target identification...ACCESSORY SLOTS IN THE ISSUE CASE ARE FILLED FOR EFFECT; no you cannot have my Shemagh, it is an empty Trijicon box, it is a red Allen wrench, it is a secure radio to contact aircraft on top secret frequencies; buy your own at Radio Shack. Cmon really?? PRICE IS FOR ONE.


That is just half of the damn description on the product, that color is not even correct...loads of crap going on. Did a quick google search and ran into threads from damn near every board (Barfcom, Wananbe-Sniper Hide, M4carb, NEShooters, etc) with similarly sketchy and misleading ads being put up for SR-25s that were modified, MR556's with used uppers engraving and marked as HK 416s...total nonsense...the website is even worse, the guy has some "random thoughts" section full of fake stories and crap analysis about .30 cartridges in the AR-15 platform
Random Thoughts | Rocke Guns - Deployment Packages | Firearms



> My first autopsy was at Ft. Bragg. Two 82d Airborne grunts were playing quick draw in the barracks when one of the "unloaded" .45s went off. Since he was slightly bent over when he was shot the round skimmed the myocardium blew thru ribs and after exploding the liver exited. At Womack Army Hospital he was DOA but never let a training opportunity go to waste.. so they split em open from stem to stern......


I am still shaking my head, anyone else deal with this seller online? I am tempted to shoot him a message on GB and let him know to fly a F'in kite:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Probably a gun speculator that didn't count on the electoral college making America great again. They likely thought new Hilda Regis would drive their investment thru the roof and didn't get the memo that popular vote means nothing.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been pondering a .308 myself. I had an M1A in the 90s, and a matching Savage heavy barrel sniper, and sold them both, as I had a couple 30-06, a Garand and a M700, and couldn't see the utility of .308, in my case. A while back, though, I came across about three hundred rounds of .308 I did not know I had, and figured, well, heck, I've bought guns for less reason than that. I'm thinking maybe a single shot, though, make that ammo last. Then, there's the SOCOM...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

US military newer 2010 they have a 300WM and a 308 version . There you go you will likely never out shoot the weapon.


----------

